# Noooooo!



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i think my purigen pack might have opened in my filter!! did a water swap turned fx5 on and it got super cloudy again.  i have a dinner to goto so i will find out later. not good!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

if it was would it harm the fish cause its mixed in with the sand?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

well its not the purigen, not too sure whats going on. clean out my filter and see how it looks in a couple of hours i guess?????


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> did a water swap turned fx5 on and it got super cloudy again.


That happens to me too, its pretty common with FX5s. Especially after filter maintenance.



jay_leask said:


> if it was would it harm the fish cause its mixed in with the sand?


Its only harmful if its ingested, otherwise you should be fine. Purigen is much safer then carbon .



jay_leask said:


> well its not the purigen, not too sure whats going on. clean out my filter and see how it looks in a couple of hours i guess?????


Your FX5 has a up set tummy.

It just the typically white cloud that loves to spray out occasionally.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah its gotten cloudy before but not that bad.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

cleaned it out anyhow, i think i will be doing it more often then every 3 weeks. i think thats a bit too ling between cleanings.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> yeah its gotten cloudy before but not that bad.


Its a larger build up in comparison to previous times. Thats why it seems worse this time, but nothing to worry about.



jay_leask said:


> cleaned it out anyhow, i think i will be doing it more often then every 3 weeks. i think thats a bit too ling between cleanings.


I clean mine every six months, the cloudiness lasts about half hour though and I have an Eheim 2028 pro 2 on the same tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, every 3 weeks? I clean mine every 3 months. Perhaps you're disturbing your beneficial bacteria too much. When you open it up, you clean everything with tap water?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

3 weeks is wayy to often. I clean mine when ever tank requires.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Agreed with cleaning it too frequently. I do mine whenever flow is reduced drastically. Ten months is the longest I've gone, three months being the shortest.

I guess It should be said that number of filters, water change schedule/vacuum schedule, number/type of stock, feeding type/frequency and type of filter media could all play a part in how long you can go between cleanings too.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

well it gets really nasty with 23 clown loaches, 9 or so plecos, 2 fire eels, 1 ornate bichir, 1 BGK, and 1 recently moved Mono. alternating feeding prawns 1 day, pellets 1 day, bloodworms 1 day, and veggies every 3 or 4 days. and once a week 60-70% water swap. when i had my fx5 on my 90 i didnt do it for months. its back to normal now though i cleaned it the sponges looked like it had mud on it, it was that bad.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

It seems to me that you may need more mechanical filtration.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine always look like mud when I clean it too, and I also have a 2028 and an XP3 on that tank. I don't think you can get away from that if your tank is fully loaded. If anything I would consider going to 2 water changes a week. I do that with one of them being a gravel vac.


----------

